# Sony's PlayStation Vita official



## naruses (Jun 7, 2011)

Details about Sony's new handheld have been trickling out for months in the form of spec sheets and fantastic footage of its quad core capabilities. All that, and we still didn't know how much she'd cost or when we could get our grubby paws around one. Thankfully for those tuned in at E3, said mystery is a mystery no more -- the Vita will be listed at $249 for the WiFi-only model, or $299 for the 3G version. Sony's Kaz Hirai confirmed will be available exclusively through AT&T, with both models shipping worldwide toward the end of 2011. For those of you camped out overseas, prices are set for ¥24,980 (WiFi) and ¥29,980 (3G) in Japan, while those closer to that other pond will see tags of €249 and €299.

The device, also known as the PS Vita, offers up six-axis motion sensors, dual analog controls (proper ones, with thumbsticks), front- and rear-facing cameras, an OLED touchscreen, and a touchpad on the back, too. The company showed off a number of top-tier titles, including Uncharted: Golden Abyss, a hack-and-slash RPG called Ruin, a new ModNation Racers, LittleBigPlanet, and Street Fighter x Tekken, each showing off plenty of motion and touch interactivity... things that we couldn't be more elated to try for ourselves in due time. They're all looking quite good, and honestly a bit more advanced than what the 3DS has delivered so far -- for the same money.[/p]





Source


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 7, 2011)

Guess whose not buying any Nintendo products next generation?

3DS, you're never gonna be in here.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet. I'm not going to buy it personally, but notable tempers will find that price just right. Though why they went through AT&T is silly. They already are hard pressed from the iPhone.


----------



## ZaeZae64 (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't really have much of a choice now. Either lower the 3DS' price or lose this generation.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS price drop imminent 

OH LORDY


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Yeah, Nintendo is gonna have to drop that price to at least $200 to compete with the NGP now.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Okay, spent all my time watching it just to hear this one line. The PSV will cost... and YESH!
that made my day haha.
looking forward to this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm through with Nintendo.

Sony, here I come. Throwing my 3DS in the trash.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Yeah, Nintendo is gonna have to drop that price to at least $200 to compete with the NGP now.



Not even, there was a pretty significant gap between the PSP and the DS. This is way too close for comfort for them.

I mean Nintendo will still do well because it's Nintendo and their fanbase is too dedicated, but this shit's amazing.

Once the Square Enix line-up is announced I'll just shit myself. Dissidia 013 anyone?


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

shiz the livestream must have been mega delayed, i just thought ur post was from when it originally was named


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dissidia 013? Nahh, I don't think a 3rd would help the series at all. A remake would be nice, though.

And Nintendo will only make it through with fanboyism this generation; They REALLY need to step it up. Now.


----------



## Goli (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not gonna make Dissidia 013. The "storyline" doesn't allow it and I'm sure SE wouldn't waste money on that when they could just re-release Dissidia 012 in a higher resolution and with online play for Vita. Which I'd probably buy on day one.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2011)

Sadly no words about possible hardware limitations of the WiFi-only version.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

While I really don't like Sony, Nintendo really dropped the ball on this one.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

more like sony threw it in the air


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo doesn't need to drop the price right way. The general public out there will decide what they want.


----------



## MZ EXE. (Jun 7, 2011)

Well the price seems much better for what I'm getting. I bought a 3DS but looking at it I kinda feel I paid too much for it.

Now I hope it get some decent launch titles and not end up like the 3DS.


----------



## s4mid4re (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet. I was getting tiered of hearing all of that "please put your 3D glasses on" crap.

Now, all we need is enhanced security and some good launch titles...


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo goofed up with the 3DS price. 

PSVita got it right, buuttt that's still not enough to make me buy a Sony product again. 
3DS still gets my cash.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jun 7, 2011)

Why is it AT&T only?  Why AT&T?  AT&T sucks, damnit!


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Nintendo goofed up with the 3DS price.
> 
> PSVita got it right, buuttt that's still not enough to make me buy a Sony product again.
> 3DS still gets my cash.


How? Why? It should be both. I may not need a console.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

i just want to know how much the games will cost


----------



## VIIth (Jun 7, 2011)

Unbelievable! Inminent 3DS price drop to be expected...
There's no way Nintendo can compete with the Vita, considering price and features, as the only thing the 3DS has over the Vita is 3D...


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

heartgold said:
			
		

> Nintendo doesn't need to drop the price right way. The general public out there will decide what they want.


What are you talking about!? The only people that aren't going to buy this are people like Shadow Soldier and I. Nintendo needs to announce SOMETHING at their E3 dammit.


----------



## Arwen20 (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope Sony learns from Nintendo's mistakes and includes selects great launch titles. I bought a 3DS for Zelda. If this launches with Modnation, Drake's Fortune, and Little Big Planet; I may be tempted to indulge in purchasing a Vita. Especially at such a great price point.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I don't like Sony and hope they will rot to the ground. Never buying a Sony product again. Nintendo gets my cash.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

i wonder if they're going to make an unexpected price drop because of this or just ignore it, all i can say is tomorrow will be interesting

i doubt LBP will be launch, media molecule likes to take their time, but i could see uncharted being THE launch title


----------



## IBNobody (Jun 7, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> Why is it AT&T only?  Why AT&T?  AT&T sucks, damnit!



Who'd you think they'd go with? They are stuck with GSM because everyone in the rest of the world uses GSM.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 7, 2011)

There really hasn't been anything too appealing on either system to me. I'm going to wait this one out and see what the next revision turns out looking like.


----------



## iFish (Jun 7, 2011)

At these prices, I'm probably going to get a 3G version!


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

The PSVita is pretty amazing at this point. Nintendo has truly met competition this generation in handhelds. I think they took their little safety of dominating the handheld market for so long too far this time, got cocky, and screwed up.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

iFish said:
			
		

> At these prices, I'm probably going to get a 3G version!


no doubt i will, but only if the 3g is free (if it's not they fail)


----------



## awssk8er (Jun 7, 2011)

It will definitely do better than the PSP with that price... but still not interested.

Show me something new, and some good games and I'll be in.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

I went into the Sony conference VERY skeptical, and the NGP presentation just blew me away. Sorry Nintendo, you won't be getting my 3DS money now.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, you have to pay monthly for the 3G. And it's with AT&T.

The only downsides.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hope Sony gets their online security in order, now that their conference is over.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the 3G is free. But either way, I'm might be getting the 3G SKU, depending on how much the games cost.


----------



## Snailface (Jun 7, 2011)

Will the 3g model have Wifi as a backup?


----------



## nutella (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm still not up to paying a subscription fee for a games console.


----------



## heartgold (Jun 7, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> heartgold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good software shall do the magics =p Lets hope so


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> Will the 3g model have Wifi as a backup?



Yeah, they kept called it the "3G wifi" model, and it showed the wifi logo on screen.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

I won't be getting the 3G version. Why would I pay $50 more for something i'm going to be shelling out even MORE for every month?

AT&T better keep a low monthly fee, or make it $60 a year to compete with Live...


----------



## Rayder (Jun 7, 2011)

Keep in mind, Sony has no qualms with selling hardware at a loss, and I'm sure that's what they're doing to undercut the 3DS.  Nintendo doesn't sell their hardware at a loss like that, though they may have to if they want to compete this generation.

Here's the thing though, Sony's got some trust issues with their fanbase, what with all the security breaches and whatnot, Ninty doesn't have that problem.

It will be interesting to see how it all pans out.


Just for the record, I won't be bothering with either of them, unless one was to drop in my lap, which isn't too bloody likely.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

I was blown away with it! BTW I don't get where ya'll are getting the AT&T Only idea. They said they would be the "Official Carrier." Not the "Only" or "Exclusive" Carrier.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

Quietlyawesome94 said:
			
		

> I was blown away with it! BTW I don't get where ya'll are getting the AT&T Only idea. They said they would be the "Official Carrier." Not the "Only" or "Exclusive" Carrier.


i'm 100% sure he said exclusive, and i still need confirmation of the having to pay for 3g or not thingy mabobber


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Keep in mind, Sony has no qualms with selling hardware at a loss, and I'm sure that's what they're doing to undercut the 3DS.  Nintendo doesn't sell their hardware at a loss like that, though they may have to if they want to compete this generation.
> 
> Here's the thing though, Sony's got some trust issues with their fanbase, what with all the security breaches and whatnot, Ninty doesn't have that problem.
> 
> ...




That was exactly my thoughts, but I sincerely doubt that Nintendo will be making a price drop any time soon. Nintendo as a company is VERY stubborn.


----------



## konuoha (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder how much sony is losing per PSV sold?


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

I came into the presentation thinking I was getting a 3DS next month but at the end of it I knew I was getting a Vita probably will wait until LBP comes out though then also grab SF vs Tekken


----------



## jamesaa (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> Quietlyawesome94 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also thought he said exclusive, but I was too busy giggling at the audiences reaction to be sure


----------



## Hydreigon (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweet. Gonna buy it on the first day.

I'm also keeping my 3DS, so I can enjoy having both


----------



## granville (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm kind of surprised that i'm the only one who seems unfazed so far by this announcement. I've been a fan of pretty much every Sony system thus far too. It definitely makes it a more possible buy for me than before, knowing that it's not priced at an insane amount. But i'm still unsure whether it can truly compete on par with 3DS. It looks great on paper, but in the end we are hyping a system that isn't released yet and pretty much no one has actually played. We also don't know what launch titles will be available for it, nor what games will be made in the future. It's way too early to get excited about this imo. It's also way too early to diss Nintendo when their conference is tomorrow and we've no clue what they could do. Nintendo (regardless of the quality of the launch) has quite a head start. I'd wait before jumping to conclusions. Personally i'm hoping for some healthy competition, but i'm skeptical.

You can more than likely expect to have to pay a monthly fee for that 3G btw. I don't mind being wrong (i welcome it), but it's extremely unlikely that they'll just hand it out for free. You can expect the fee. I'd personally probably be happy with the wifi version. Already have a cell phone from Verizon and have no plans to switch up when under contract.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

For the first time ever, I'm truly sure I want this at launch. Even if I only have one game and internet access, it will keep me very happy. I'll be aiming for the wi-fi only model personally, as if I'm going to basically be paying a phone bill, I want an actual phone.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jun 7, 2011)

only reason i have to get a PSV ATM is because bioshock is comming to PSV :S


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Let's see if Nintendo announces a 3DS price drop tomorrow. They'll have to now that the PSvita is set at the exact same price, and looks to be boasting much more impressive features.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2011)

Oh my God. It looks fucking awesome. I want it more than a 3DS.

I'll start saving for this as soon as school starts.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jun 7, 2011)

Holy shit. Those are the words that come to mind right now. I'm so getting one of these. That's an amazing price. I bet Sony will be losing money with each sale though. It's probably low to blow Nintendo out of the water.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

jamesaa said:
			
		

> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


companies make deals with wireless providers for free 3g quite often, Google's done it with verizon for 100 MB free each month with their Chromebooks (at least the CR-48) and Amazon has done it with their Kindles


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Holy shit. Those are the words that come to mind right now. I'm so getting one of these. That's an amazing price. I bet Sony will be losing money with each sale though. It's probably low to blow Nintendo out of the water.


LBP and Uncharted will make up for the losses by themselves.

Great way to respond to all the bad stuff thats been happening the last few months for Sony though.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> jamesaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was thinking it would probably be Ipad esque Pay per month...


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm gonna get this and the 3DS.
I hope this will be an emulator monster in the future and be able to play PS2 games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Don't regret buying your 3DS just yet, because Nintendo is going show all they got tomorrow at E3.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Even at $249.99 for wifi only, this won't be a first day purchase for me.

And Sony has headquarters in Singapore, and the PS3 is priced at $700+ still.
Hence the vita should be around $500.

Maybe I won't buy the vita at all. I'm relatively happy with my 3DS. anyway, expect a price drop from Nintendo soon


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Guess whose not buying any Nintendo products next generation?
> 
> 3DS, you're never gonna be in here.


That's odd.  You'd think more people would buy both since it's so cheap.  In fact, this adds a sense of mutuality to their systems' sales.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm just gonna buy both like I always do....that is when I ever get the money. (Though I was surprised at the Vita price. Seems reasonable.)


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

KirbyBoy said:
			
		

> I'm just gonna buy both like I always do....that is when I ever get the money. (Though I was surprised at the Vita price. Seems reasonable.)


You and me both, buddy.


----------



## Seraph (Jun 7, 2011)

granville said:
			
		

> I'm kind of surprised that i'm the only one who seems unfazed so far by this announcement. I've been a fan of pretty much every Sony system thus far too. It definitely makes it a more possible buy for me than before, knowing that it's not priced at an insane amount. But i'm still unsure whether it can truly compete on par with 3DS. It looks great on paper, but in the end we are hyping a system that isn't released yet and pretty much no one has actually played. We also don't know what launch titles will be available for it, nor what games will be made in the future. It's way too early to get excited about this imo. It's also way too early to diss Nintendo when their conference is tomorrow and we've no clue what they could do. Nintendo (regardless of the quality of the launch) has quite a head start. I'd wait before jumping to conclusions. Personally i'm hoping for some healthy competition, but i'm skeptical.
> 
> You can more than likely expect to have to pay a monthly fee for that 3G btw. I don't mind being wrong (i welcome it), but it's extremely unlikely that they'll just hand it out for free. You can expect the fee. I'd personally probably be happy with the wifi version. Already have a cell phone from Verizon and have no plans to switch up when under contract.


This. And to the people arguing against this 3G point with other free services like the Kindle's.  What exactly do you download with the Kindle and what do you expect to download/connect online for with a game system?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Currently, Sony shows a lot more potential in their product than Nintendo has shown with the 3DS since launch. I'm hoping that Nintendo busts out one hell of a conference to generate true competition. Maybe if Nintendo isn't the winner this generation with handhelds, they'll be motivated to step up their game next time though. Regardless, I don't want the 3DS to tank, but it's off to a rocky start.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jun 7, 2011)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> Holy shit. Those are the words that come to mind right now. I'm so getting one of these. That's an amazing price. I bet Sony will be losing money with each sale though. It's probably low to blow Nintendo out of the water.


As long as the software line-up is there, Sony shouldn't have to worry about selling the hardware at a non-profit if they can attract enough fans. Afterwards, with reduced production costs, it'll go from loss to profit. Nintendo, I think, made the bad decision in launching the 3DS without a software line-up to back it up. Nintendo's handheld dominance could be over if they don't drop the 3DS price quick.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I didn't regret the 3DS, but the price took me by surprise.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Trust me, Nintendo isn't stupid. They have tricks under their sleeves.

Let NGP (I prefer this name) steal all the spotlight first. Later on, Nintendo will definitely do something to make your money 'worthwhile' and stealing back all the light,

I must say though, the 3DS is seriously overpriced right now, or rather Sony losing money with every NGP sold.


----------



## Jakob95 (Jun 7, 2011)

For me the race is on about which one gets hacked first.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm actually starting to surprise myself: I'm slowly starting to lean back to the 3DS.

I don't know; I just want those kinds of graphics on my large TV, not my handheld. I don't want to be immersed in a gigantic graphical world while on the bus. I REALLY don't want shooters on my handheld.

The PSV isn't right for me. I guess I'm just too old.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> For me the race is on about which one gets hacked first.


Seeing as Sonys been getting pwn'd all the time, I think we can tell which will be first XD


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Ruin looks awesome also. I love the idea of ACTUAL social gaming rather than shitty facebook games (I'm looking at you, EA)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jun 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> For me the race is on about which one gets hacked first.


Which is probably going to be the 3DS since it got a huge head start.

I still really, really want a Vita though. I was pleasantly surprised at how much I want this thing.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too. It's like Sony just went right up and said "Yeah, the PS3 got hacked, so did the PSN, but you know what? Fuck you, you want this shit."


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know, maybe I should just get a console over NGP.


----------



## fgghjjkll (Jun 7, 2011)

inb4 Nintendo announces something 3DS-related that blows minds and every temper who posted in this thread changes their mind and throws money at Nintendo.

If you have the ability to tell the future, you could get rich and buy both!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

I doubt Nintendo will show anything to sway me, now...unless they tell me I can get free 3G on the 3DS, and stream Netflix in 3D.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> inb4 Nintendo announces something 3DS-related that blows minds and every temper who posted in this thread changes their mind and throws money at Nintendo.
> 
> If you have the ability to tell the future, you could get rich and buy both!



Nintendo can't do much to change my mind at this point. The 3DS already didn't interest me a whole lot, and the little interest I had has been waning for months.

3DS feels like a big upgrade, while the Vita feels like a brand new handheld. The first impressions of the Vita trump the first impressions I got from the 3DS by far. Regardless, we won't know for sure until we are holding the Vita.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> fgghjjkll said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem with that observation is the question of why you are holding out on us tempers. You should pass around that Time Machine. Not even the fact that you realize that you aren't holding the actual unit before making reserved judgments about an unreleased system is acceptable.

To me the NGP (better acronym, name) is a Portable console. Grossly overpowered etc. They lost the magic of handhelds. Gimmicky with great games. As opposed to "All the frills of a console, including the games you already paid for". They already downgraded the first advertised specs, and I'm wondering how much they actually took away.


----------



## Memino (Jun 7, 2011)

The problem I have with the vita is that I don't see the reason to have it. What can it do different to my ps3? What would stop all those games coming to ps3 so I can play them on a big screen with dualshock 3 for a much more comfortable experience. For portability alone I say $250 is a lot of money to drop, having said that I'm not the biggest handheld fan and only play my ds indoors.


----------



## haddad (Jun 7, 2011)

sick! gonna buy it on launch


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

For the record. The 3DS isn't overprice, the NGP is just cut very low. Not calling it psv anymore. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(well maybe)


----------



## Zarxrax (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo announces that the 3DS will sell for $250. Everyone exclaims that its horribly overpriced, and its ludicrous to pay so much for a handheld system.
Sony announces that the vita will sell for $250-$300. Everyone exclaims that its so cheap and they will be buying it at launch.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> For the record. The 3DS isn't overprice, the NGP is just cut very low. Not calling it psv anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Of course the 3DS is overpriced. Given the technology in the Vita which is a lot stronger, and it still costs the same as 3DS, how can 3DS not be overpriced? Hell it's been overpriced since the day they announced the price.

Sure it has better graphics and can do 3D. But that's all really. And looking at the PS Vita, it's proof even more that Nintendo goofed up the price of the 3DS. If I recall, it was Satoru Iwata who said "given the feedback we received at E3 (2010), we believe the price is warranted". Meaning that they priced it because we all liked it.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> For the record. The 3DS isn't overprice, the NGP is just cut very low. Not calling it psv anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Way to take what was obviously a metaphoric feeling as to purposefully misinterpret it as to attack me. Not appreciated in the least. I know you knew the exact meaning behind what I said. My opinion remains unchanged.


----------



## MakiManPR (Jun 7, 2011)

3DS Price Drop is imminent 
IMO 3DS' price should get down to $150


----------



## Terminator02 (Jun 7, 2011)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> Nintendo announces that the 3DS will sell for $250. Everyone exclaims that its horribly overpriced, and its ludicrous to pay so much for a handheld system.
> Sony announces that the vita will sell for $250-$300. Everyone exclaims that its so cheap and they will be buying it at launch.


this isn't even an arguement, the PSV's specs alone make it cost much more than the 3DS, people expected a $350-$400 price point, the 3DS on the other hand, should have been $200, nintendo just wants a profit


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jun 7, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> For the record. The 3DS isn't overprice, the NGP is just cut very low. Not calling it psv anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you smoking? The 3DS is overpriced. But the Vita price is pretty low. But who am I to complain with that kind of power and third party support at that price?


----------



## Memino (Jun 7, 2011)

MakiManPR said:
			
		

> 3DS Price Drop is imminent
> IMO 3DS' price should get down to $150



I wonder if nintendo will actually do this. It'll be a smart move if they undercut sony tommorow, an advantage of going last. It'll also be a big middle finger to the early adopters of the 3DS, unless they have a system of giving free games via the e-shop to anyone who bought the system before a certain date.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

here is the official video of the PS Vita


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> KingVamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Z.Z Who's attacking you? IMO Metaphoric feelings don't necessarily excuse observations from a Crystal Ball. If it were anyone but me, you'd have been attacked. Just sayin' that on a Nintendo centric forum posts that claim any sort of feeling that is associated with one of their competitors being better isn't usually warmly received. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Many people on the internet lack the ability to detect sarcasm through text, as well as opinions that seem to claim experience with a unreleased console. At any rate, yes, I know what you meant. I had no intention of seemingly flaming you, but I'm sure that I'm not alone in the lack of a sarcasm, or opinion detector.

Your opinion is your own, and I respectfully disagree with you.


----------



## Domination (Jun 7, 2011)

Looks like Ninty's throne in the handheld market is in danger. The low pricing is just pure genius, no one can pass a chance at getting one of Sony's high quality devices at such a low price. The only thing Ninty could do is to introduce some AAA games(which the 3DS has a shortage of right now) to move more units. Or they could find a new market to enter into again, like they did with their "casual gamers", though I don't really think there are any other new markets for them to enter, maybe a dedicated division of video games for old people? 

I would pass the Vita though, 3DS still interests me much more though and the Vita sparks near zero interest in me; I've become sort of a casual gamer nowadays and 3D is a better gimmick. Plus, I've been thinking of buying a PS3 in the not-so-near future, then I'll have no reason to buy a inferior(although portable) rehash of the PS3.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2011)

I still think the 3DS will own the next handheld generation simply because Nintendo will drop its price and because of the dual screen concept people are used to. Not to mention the future improved 3DS revisions and cool first party titles.


----------



## blackrider (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the Vita better than the 3ds but the 3ds is a hell of a lot closer to being hacked than the Vita so I'll get the 3ds first. When the Vita gets hacked it's going to be amazing. I can't wait for that.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2011)

blackrider said:
			
		

> I like the Vita better than the 3ds but the 3ds is a hell of a lot closer to being hacked than the Vita so I'll get the 3ds first. When the Vita gets hacked it's going to be amazing. I can't wait for that.



Honestly I hope the 3DS and PSVita wont be hacked. Why cant we have a console generation without piracy?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> blackrider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who has found that piracy has actually made games less enjoyable? I have more fun with my legitimately bought PS3 games than anything else when compared to my DS and PSP (and I love handhelds to pieces). The incredibly easy piracy on the DS was really the killer though. It is so easy, and even the best games take little time to acquire. My DS used to be my go to system when I was bored, now it's what can make me bored.

I'm hoping at the very least, the Vita can live a life of no hacks and strong third party support.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> WiiBricker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called the pirate's remorse. I went through it. I stopped pirating games (Unless it's in JP or some other region), and I try to buy any form of media whenever I get the chance. I wouldn't recomend this though. You'll be broke in no time, due to the overwhelming amount of games. I feel happy about supporting the developers, but my wallet is empty half the time. 

Don't do this without source of income.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jun 7, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who has found that piracy has actually made games less enjoyable?



You're not the only one. The reason a human enjoys a bought copy more than a pirated one is because he worked his ass off to earn the money to buy it. You appreciate what you get for your hard earned money.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jun 7, 2011)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Starting next week (my official summer start), I'm going job hunting and am looking to stop pirating games as a whole. Me having no money, although a poor excuse, is the only reason I've pirated at all really. I just didn't have any income to support it. I really want to go 100% legit with the Vita, so I'm hoping that I have a steady job of some sort by then.

It's going to be weird.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Rock Raiyu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dissidia 013 is impossible because the 13th cycle was the first dissidia


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jun 7, 2011)

Arwen20 said:
			
		

> I hope Sony learns from Nintendo's mistakes and includes selects great launch titles. I bought a 3DS for Zelda. If this launches with Modnation, Drake's Fortune, and Little Big Planet; I may be tempted to indulge in purchasing a Vita. Especially at such a great price point.


these may not be launch titles
remember nintendo's last e3
the awesome 3ds title's weren't for launch


----------



## blackrider (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiBricker said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever I don't have to pay for something is when I really enjoy it. However I don't really know the feeling of buying a game because I haven't payed full price for anything since the nes days. I remember though being totally pissed when I got a shit game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jun 7, 2011)

this is a similar reception as received by the 3ds last year but then again, games have to roll out quick.
but on the appearance, its got everything u want it to do and hence "it just has everything"


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Memino said:
			
		

> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt it. Maybe at Christmas the first drop to 200 dollars but they are really not going to drop it already.

OT: The PSV looks awesome, and for that price it's a steal! The PSP costed the exact same price when it came out here, that's an amazing feat by Sony!


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 7, 2011)

This is kinda like what happened with DS vs. PSP.
PSP was winning until Nintendo released the DSlite.
Well i'm just gonna wait it out to see if Nintendo manages to beat it.
But i'm actually doubting they will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway who else was expecting Sony to fail miserably?
I'm really impressed.
I'm really considering that 3G model


----------



## Jiggah (Jun 7, 2011)

They probably won't price drop tomorrow..uh, today.  They'll probably announce games and see if there's an uptick in 3DS purchases then price drop at TGS if it doesn't turn around.  TGS makes more sense for a 3DS price drop since it gives them time to see how the 3DS is measuring up with actual software and it's right before the holiday season beating Sony to market.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> This is kinda like what happened with DS vs. PSP.
> PSP was winning until Nintendo released the DSlite.
> Well i'm just gonna wait it out to see if Nintendo manages to beat it.
> But i'm actually doubting they will



Same here. The Vita actually looks incredible. If Sony put on more of their AAA and AA franchises like Infamous, God of War and Resistance then Vita will be epic! Also no stupid early launch, empty game release window and 'big firmware update' bullcrap. That was just embarrassing on Nintendo's part.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm not really amazed by the Vita...

Although I must say the launch price is extremely shocking, considering that they are Sony.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

FireGrey said:
			
		

> This is kinda like what happened with DS vs. PSP.
> PSP was winning until Nintendo released the DSlite.
> Well i'm just gonna wait it out to see if Nintendo manages to beat it.
> But i'm actually doubting they will
> ...



So so true, the titles for the 3DS atm are just...... shit. It's a marketing strategy to be the first with a new device, but Nintendo fucked it up.


----------



## emigre (Jun 7, 2011)

Why haven't Sony. Ninty et all heard of conversion rates? I'm considering importing one.


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Jun 7, 2011)

If not for Paper Mario, I'd be all over the PSV. I'll just get it after I guess. At that price and with all of those awesome games, it's practically a steal.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Besides price and better launch lineups, I don't see the fuss over the vita... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My gosh, I have no idea why I'm acting like a practical fool right now!


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2011)

emigre said:
			
		

> Why haven't Sony. Ninty et all heard of conversion rates?


Why haven't you heard of taxes?


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> Besides price and better launch lineups, I don't see the fuss over the vita...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you need to get a life.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok there I said it, I just had to after hearing what Vita meant. xD


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll save for one for uncharted and CoD, also for review purposes.

Or maybe I'll get a PS3 instead...


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would've been pissed that I payed full price for the 3DS, but then I remember I pre-ordered OOT and that will make it worth it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm actually seriously considering getting both when the Vita drops in price, Uncharted and Wipeout look really sweet.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

I just hope that games are below $50.

And games like soundshapes and reality fighters don't deserve to be fully priced IMO.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm through with Nintendo.
> 
> Sony, here I come. Throwing my 3DS in the trash.


Funny you say that when 3DS was released at the exact same price. Sometimes I don't get the mentality of this world.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 7, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> here is the official video of the PS Vita



Thanks. Games look fantastic but I doubt I'll enjoy them that much. Dynasty Warriors, the fighting game, ModNation Racers, that are all games that don't really appeal to me. Only title I want is Uncharted and even that I don't know how much I'll like it.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

I only like uncharted and wipeout (I already have the PS3 version)

If this thing is region locked and games are expensive (always the case in Singapore though), then I'll get another PS3 instead. This thing doesn't really appeal me much except the duo analog.


----------



## Hero-Link (Jun 7, 2011)

Terminator02 said:
			
		

> i just want to know how much the games will cost



this man is right.

now we don't even KNOW what format the games will use and HOW you will be able to buy them is they really are just memory cards.

I am kinda skeptical about this. i won't be throwing my money away just because of the price of the hardware, if the software is expensive count me out. i ain't gonna pay 60€ for a portable game, never did and never will.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

I got so excited about the price and how impressive it was in general, that I totally forgot about the storage media format lol.

Well, if the game prices are in par with the PS3 it wil be around £39.99 or around $55.
But if they stick with the handheld price range, it should be around £20-35, round about $45?
Just guesses lol.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Dynasty Warriors


I'm sold.  I love Dynasty Warriors.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

PSP games are always more expensive here.

If the Vita has games of more than S$50, then forget it. I'm buying a PS3.


----------



## Hadrian (Jun 7, 2011)

I can see the games costing the same as PS3, they must be making a loss to have the system at this price so they need to recoup that and companies do that with making the games more costly.


----------



## Smartpal (Jun 7, 2011)

The price is absolutely unbelievable. I will have to get me one of these.


----------



## prowler (Jun 7, 2011)

chris888222 said:
			
		

> PSP games are always more expensive here.


What.

I've never seen a PSP game for more than £35 in shops including all the Square Enix special edition games.
Online is probably much less and if you check now games are going for around £17.

My guess is around the same price for 3DS games, which is around £30-£40.


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KirbyBoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Make that 3


----------



## Veho (Jun 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Singapore.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er... I'm referring to Singapore.

DS games cost $20 - 40, however PSP ones are always $35 - 55.

3DS games here are all $49 each (except bust-a-move), Vita is going to be more I guess. $49 is already considered really expensive for handheld games.


----------



## indask8 (Jun 7, 2011)

I like the price, the features, but I don't like the screen....

OLED produces awesome pictures, but they are extremely failure prone and the overall lifespan is lower than an LCD screen.


----------



## FireGrey (Jun 7, 2011)

I hope the games will be as chap as PSP games.
I see PSP games at the shops for about $20 (AUSTRALIAN!!!)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jun 7, 2011)

PSP games are about the same as the DS in terms of price so it's no biggy.

I'm hoping they'll make digital distribution actually worth it here with constant offers and discounts.

But yeah, I was iffy on the 3DS and now I'm adamant on not getting one. The Vita is just a better system in every way, it just doesn't offer THREEE DEEE (but who cares when your games like fucking amazing?).

On the downside, I can't say NGP anymore, I have to keep correcting myself and calling it the "Vita".

EDIT: I will enjoy seeing what the 3DS fanatics are gonna say to counteract the Vita. Probably just "NINTENDO GAMES ARE GOD SO THE 3DS IS BETTER" or "3D IS COOL".


----------



## Shabutie78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> On the downside, I can't say NGP anymore, I have to keep correcting myself and calling it the "Vita".


i just call it the "PSV"


----------



## Varia (Jun 7, 2011)

As much as I'm hyped for this system, I can't help but laugh at all those who diss the 3DS, all basing on specs and price. 
You get Nintendo products for their awesome 1st party support, and so far we have a great line-up of 1st party games, yet people act like the 3DS is dead now. 

Talk of early judgment. It's like the DS and PSP all over again.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

I rather just get a console, I don't need another portable. Already got a psp and 3DS. Maybe a wii2.


----------



## xist (Jun 7, 2011)

Is it region locked? If not will Sony hunt me down and murder me as painfully as possible if i want to import?


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Jun 7, 2011)

To tell you the truth, I'm SOO overhyped over the PSVita... 

With the DS & PSP I couldn't care less about the PSP. I never got one till the PSP Slim was 199.

Well I know I'll be getting a PSVita. Not only because of the Specs but because of all the awesome applications such as the phone embedded and the awesome possibilities of great games to come since of the second analog stick.

I'm still gonna get a 3DS. I'm predicting that there will be a price drop since of how close the price range is between them two. Well they're the same price haha.


----------



## chris888222 (Jun 7, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> PSP games are about the same as the DS in terms of price so it's no biggy.
> 
> I'm hoping they'll make digital distribution actually worth it here with constant offers and discounts.
> 
> ...


Lol! That kind of contradiction is normally spoken by Sony fanboys. Nintendo fanboys will just say 3DS is unique and has innovation.

As for the game part, for the US yes. But for the rest of the world no. PSP games are always more expensive than DS games by $15 approx in my region.

I have to say though, I love both Sony and Nintendo for coming out with such awesome games. Without them, there won't be much of a gaming industry. 

Chances are I won't get Vita (at least at launch). I will read reviews first, see game prices first then consider.


----------



## NiGHtS (Jun 7, 2011)

Varia said:
			
		

> As much as I'm hyped for this system, I can't help but laugh at all those who diss the 3DS, all basing on specs and price.
> *You get Nintendo products for their awesome 1st party support,* and so far we have a great line-up of 1st party games, yet people act like the 3DS is dead now.
> 
> Talk of early judgment. It's like the DS and PSP all over again.



This is becoming an ever increasing problem rather than an overwhelming positive.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jun 7, 2011)

I'll probably get one at launch and once again get screwed as an early adopter ...(I always get screwed  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## cosmiccow (Jun 7, 2011)

I will wait until it's hacked.
And if it never gets hacked, I still have my 3DS and PS3


----------



## Memino (Jun 7, 2011)

One other thing I forgot to mention, I hope it's region free.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jun 7, 2011)

Must say i'm very surprised by the price, sony might have actually learned something from the ps3 and psp. 
It's premature to write off the 3ds though, as people said the same thing about the psp. In the end, it's about the games. If sony can have some good exclusives that arent also on the ps3, I think it will do well. If not, I think it will do okay, but not nearly as well because there won't be an incentive to have the game on both places. Either way, it will probaby do better then the psp unless sony really screws up.

Remember people, if sheer power won generations, we'd all be playing game gear advance dx and atari cheetah right now.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

SamAsh07 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Considering that the PSV LITERALLY has more features, better graphics, a better launch window, better launch titles, and it's set to release in the same year, I don't see how my logic is flawed in anyway.


----------



## Hobosam (Jun 7, 2011)

I was interested in getting one of these but now that I think of the game pricing...damn, I just hope they will be about the same as regular portable console games.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> SamAsh07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dunno... Instead of "Throwing your 3DS in the trash", why not keep it for the inevitable, "I want that game dammit".

I will be more than pissed if Nintendo drops the price, or announces a large drop tomorrow. In fact, I almost expect them to do it. So if they do, I hope they don't let the early adopters feel screwed out of 250 or more dollars.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Sterling said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay, the 3DS in the trash part was exaggeration.


----------



## pistone (Jun 7, 2011)

i dont think that nintendo will price drop 3ds any soon 
but instead i see nintendo 3ds LITE very near .........cheaper ,better 3d spot, and a freaking better battery life !!!


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

I wonder if Nintendo will combat this in their E3 today. Nintendo always seems to get the upper hand in them, so... who knows?


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 7, 2011)

If the Vita is region free for games then the 3G is worth it, but if not I'll pass and get the wi-fi only version.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 7, 2011)

master00d said:
			
		

> i dont think that nintendo will price drop 3ds any soon
> but instead i see nintendo 3ds LITE very near .........cheaper ,better 3d spot, and a freaking better battery life !!!


Yea right. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it does get a price drop (which I doubt) they probably give early buyers something.


----------



## pistone (Jun 7, 2011)

and we are still forgetting something...................as soon as the 3ds is hacked ..............everyone will bay one 
-_- 
you know you will


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> If the Vita is region free for games then the 3G is worth it, but if not I'll pass and get the wi-fi only version.


I wonder if the fact that it has 3G will influence whether or not it has region lock... I hope it doesn't.


----------



## Hop2089 (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Hop2089 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The easier and less painful way is to keep the system region free for games and region lock the 3G by itself.


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm through with Nintendo.
> 
> Sony, here I come. Throwing my 3DS in the trash.


This. Sorry Nintendo, but overall the games on it suck right now. This thing's going to have an awesome lineup right off the bat, and knowing Sony right now they're going to be giving out tons of free shit with it to gain loyalty back. This is awesome, and at an awesome price.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> I'm through with Nintendo.
> 
> Sony, here I come. Throwing my 3DS in the trash.


That was me with Sony when the PS3 was released.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not just sucking right now, I am just wondering how things will evolve for the 3DS.
Every device has its limitations.. I know I will get flamed if I talk about grpahics, so  no need for that. But still... the PSV seems just way ahead of the 3DS in every way.

Again, not just graphics. Sony is getting a lot of developers aboard and we are getting variety of stuff, from hardcore  to casual 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> chao1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the announcements for 3DS are pretty solid, solid enough for me to stay a fan (they better bring Professor Layton vs. Phoenix Wright over).


----------



## Necron (Jun 7, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> For me the race is on about which one gets hacked first.


3DS has already been hacked. Not public scale, though.

Oh, and if you look at PSV=PS5, and this is the fifth PS.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

You know what?

Disregard all my previous comments.

Nintendo has won my heart once again.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Jun 7, 2011)

Necron N.N said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dumping roms = hacked?
Not really...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jun 7, 2011)

Tanveer said:
			
		

> Necron N.N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the group behind the dump stated they were able to play it back as well, take that with a grain a salt though.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You know what?
> 
> Disregard all my previous comments.
> 
> Nintendo has won my heart once again.


What happened?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just see so much potential in Nintendo's E3.

I get swayed easily, okay? >:C


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jun 7, 2011)

Were they booed off stage when they announced AT&T as the data provider?


----------



## Hielkenator (Jun 7, 2011)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Yeah, Nintendo is gonna have to drop that price to at least $200 to compete with the NGP now.



What? Just because the "specs"are higher? LOL


----------



## GameWinner (Jun 7, 2011)

TheDarkSeed said:
			
		

> Were they booed off stage when they announced AT&T as the data provider?


I think the people were moaning, I was laughing my ass off at that part XD
Edit: I better get the W-Fi version fast, because more then likely people will gun for that one leaving only the 3G one on selves T T


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

How come everyone is saying "Wow this is amazing cheap! I'm getting one"? When the 3DS was released everyone was like "OMG that's WAAY overpriced! I can't afford that!" The PSV is more expensive!

And also, how come it is so much more expensive? This isn't Steam you know, we do have conversion rates in the real world.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> How come everyone is saying "Wow this is amazing cheap! I'm getting one"? When the 3DS was released everyone was like "OMG that's WAAY overpriced! I can't afford that!" The PSV is more expensive!
> 
> And also, how come it is so much more expensive? This isn't Steam you know, we do have conversion rates in the real world.


You need to realize the PSV has better specs which is why people say its cheap whereas the 3DS has some low specs meaning it is overpriced.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> How come everyone is saying "Wow this is amazing cheap! I'm getting one"? When the 3DS was released everyone was like "OMG that's WAAY overpriced! I can't afford that!" The PSV is more expensive!
> 
> And also, how come it is so much more expensive? This isn't Steam you know, we do have conversion rates in the real world.




Why is this question still being asked? The PS Vita obviously has way more power, and a KILLER lineup for games, not to mention some pretty cool control aspects. The 3DS...well...it's not nearly as impressive, 3D or no.


----------



## shineaway (Jun 7, 2011)

Yum font





yuck font ;l


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

My only qualm with the Vita is it looks way too much like the PSP.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

I would prefer a 3DS personally, even if they were the same price. I can foresee many good games for PSV at the start but after about 1 year just dropping to FPS after FPS, with the major release being CoD titles....


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> I would prefer a 3DS personally, even if they were the same price. I can foresee many good games for PSV at the start but after about 1 year just dropping to FPS after FPS, *with the major release being CoD titles....*



I lol'd.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> I would prefer a 3DS personally, even if they were the same price. I can foresee many good games for PSV at the start but after about 1 year just dropping to FPS after FPS, with the major release being CoD titles....


When Sony has as much 3rd party developers backing the Vita up as they do now thats one of the stupidest things you can say.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'd even harder.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang on, are you laughing at me or with me.....???? CoD is crap, that's why I joked about it being the major release.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You were joking?  I thought you were being serious.


----------



## Magmorph (Jun 7, 2011)

Isn't anyone concerned with how big this thing is?


Spoiler



That's _not_ what she said.


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> You were joking?  I thought you were being serious.


I thought you were being serious too. CoD will dominate the Vita, that's for sure.


----------



## machomuu (Jun 7, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, sadly it will.  Thus making CoD's sales even more saturated.


----------



## Chhotu uttam (Jun 9, 2011)

yes!
this is mine.


----------



## KingVamp (Jun 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't wii u too?


----------

